# Cinesonique Young Composer Competition - A Sincere Request



## Tanuj Tiku (Feb 17, 2012)

We are approadching our 1st March deadline for the Cinesonique Young Composer Competition. If you are planning to make a donation, please do it now as it will really encourage more participants. Most of the donations have come from my close friends and we have yet to see any donations from Vi-Control or otherwise.

Please spread the word and consider donating even a small amount. It is for our own community and may be we can make this an anual event. 

This is important so please share it on your Facebook page and make a donation, however small.

We have raised $655 so far and I hope to reach at least $2000 by 20th March.

Please do consider making a donation as this will really help a bright young composer.

You can donate here: http://www.gofundme.com/dv5l0

Regards,

Tanuj.


----------

